# By Demand [February 2012]



## foxymoron (Dec 30, 2011)

*Demands can also be made by e-mail, story ideas and other suggestions (Fast Track ideas, design, demands for specific articles etc) to 
*img502.imageshack.us/img502/1421/editory.png
Suggestions for DVD content, mail links or suggestions to 
*img829.imageshack.us/img829/9820/bydemandtext.png
*----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Only for DVD content*
*Some more ways in which you can send us demands. If you use Free Download Manager, set the files for download, limit the bandwidth to minimal (3-4 bytes/s), export the download list, then mail us the list of suggestions to the DVD email id mentioned above. See if you can send us lists for the perfect 16GB content mix, so we'll get an idea of how much content you want*
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Listed below are sites where we get most of our stuff for the DVDs. Keep adding more interesting sites to the list...

*Software:* Free software downloads and software reviews - CNET Download.com, Free Downloads Encyclopedia - Softpedia
*Games:* GameSpot is your go-to source for video game news, reviews, and entertainment, GamersHell.com - Largest Independent Video Gaming Website (gh3d.com) - GamersHell.com
*Game Trailers:* Video Game Trailers for Wii, PSP, Xbox, PS3 & More | Upcoming Video Games
*HD Trailers:* Best Place on the Web to Download HD Trailers - HD-Trailers.net (HDTN)
*Music:* Free and legal music downloads - Jamendo, If You Make It, Daytrotter: The source for new music discovery and free MP3 downloads from the best emerging bands., QUOTE UNQUOTE RECORDS.COM! HOME OF "RECORDS"!, Purevolume, Mp3.com
*Audiobooks:*  librivox.org, AudioOwl - Free Audio Books - Download mp3 and iPod format today!
Lectures and Courses: academicearth.org, MIT Open Courseware, Open Yale Courses, freevideolectures.com
*Distros:* distrowatch.com
*Movies:* vodo.net
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
_PS: To ensure that your requests are added to the DVDs, please try to send them in by the 8-12 of each month _


----------



## pramudit (Dec 30, 2011)

please include some benchmarking software.......


----------



## thetechfreak (Dec 31, 2011)

Latest Graphic card drivers of both Nvidia and Ati.

Hamachi Download Hamachi 2.1.0.124 - FileHippo.com

Download LibreOffice 3.4.4 - FileHippo.com
Although a newer beta version is out but this stable version should be given.


----------



## Empirial (Dec 31, 2011)

Hi, I'm yet to receive my Jan 2012 issue so can someone tell me if Digit included the latest version of Ubuntu Os?


----------



## darshanrathi29 (Jan 1, 2012)

HI, I would like you to include an article on how do I install any version of Android in my java handset(Micromax Q75).
Actually the phone's warranty has expired . So i dont care even if the phone goes in unrepairable mode. But please provide a tested procedure only


----------



## pramudit (Jan 3, 2012)

darshanrathi29 said:


> HI, I would like you to include an article on how do I install any version of Android in my java handset(Micromax Q75).
> Actually the phone's warranty has expired . So i dont care even if the phone goes in unrepairable mode. But please provide a tested procedure only



i too wanna install android on my nokia 5130 and 7120.....


----------



## ico (Jan 3, 2012)

darshanrathi29 said:


> HI, I would like you to include an article on how do I install any version of Android in my java handset(Micromax Q75).
> Actually the phone's warranty has expired . So i dont care even if the phone goes in unrepairable mode. But please provide a tested procedure only





pramudit said:


> i too wanna install android on my nokia 5130 and 7120.....


Not possible.


----------



## d6bmg (Jan 3, 2012)

pramudit said:


> i too wanna install android on my nokia 5130 and 7120.....



You can't. Reasons:
lack of 1. processor, 2. RAM, 3. ROM 4.everything. Just you can't and don't try it.


----------



## pramudit (Jan 4, 2012)

but older android devices had specs just like my 5130.....


----------



## Empirial (Jan 4, 2012)

BackTrack 5 R1 GNOME 64x ISO


----------



## Whistler81 (Jan 6, 2012)

I would really like a full HiDef Hollywood block buster but please do an article on Home Networking [configuring LAN sharing internet between computers] use Netgear N150 WGR614 ocz i got that just yeaterday and intend to play CS with my pls on the 2nd and 3rd floor. Happy New Year to anyone who reads this.



Spoiler



if Home NEtworking has already been done recently please just give me the issue/link. Thanks.


----------



## darshanrathi29 (Jan 6, 2012)

pramudit said:


> but older android devices had specs just like my 5130.....



Yep, actually i too had a similar question isn't it possible too install even Android 1.5/1.6??


----------



## ico (Jan 7, 2012)

hi,

I was wondering whether Digit has done a Fast Track to Networking? It would be really good if Digit does it.

Because Networking - routers, wifi, modems, modems + routers, NAS, print servers, USB Tethering, Wifi Tethering et cetera are confusing for an average guy. One needs a basic idea, only then one can figure his way out.

Few guys have cable broadband, few have ADSL broadband....so instructions are different and it can get really confusing for an average guy. Each one has a different requirement, a different setup...so it really gets difficult to give to the point advice.

Here are a few threads people have tried to answer over the period of time.

**www.thinkdigit.com/forum/networking/134773-learning-about-networking.html*

**www.thinkdigit.com/forum/networking/138520-need-guidance-nas-setup.html*

**www.thinkdigit.com/forum/networking/148144-create-vpn-server-windows.html*

**www.thinkdigit.com/forum/networking/149873-sharing-same-internet-connection-2-pcs.html*

**www.thinkdigit.com/forum/networking/150870-sharing-pppoe-connection.html* (today's thread)

A Fast Track to each and every thing related to networks and networking would be really good. We need a broad guide on this issue.

PS: I know it is late for February's Fast Track. But you could do something about this later issues. 



pramudit said:


> but older android devices had specs just like my 5130.....





darshanrathi29 said:


> Yep, actually i too had a similar question isn't it possible too install even Android 1.5/1.6??


Nope. Not possible. There is no way you can flash Android ROMs on them.


----------



## Raaabo (Jan 7, 2012)

Hmmm.. OK will see what I can do...


----------



## iamp4prathamesh (Jan 7, 2012)

You should do FT on this things -
1. Photoshop 
2. Dreamweaver
3. Creating your own site/blog ( should also include hosting recommendation etc. )
4. c# 
5. Java
6. Ethical hacking  ( I know you've already did it but it was not good. it didn't contained anything like xss or sqli . )
7. Tablets 
8. DIY part 2 ( I loved the last one and I'm sure many members will love this )

DVDs -
1. Video tutorials for Dreamweaver and C# .


----------



## NitrousNavneet (Jan 7, 2012)

GTA 4 No dvd patch..


----------



## Rishab2oo (Jan 9, 2012)

plz provide QTTabBar
It starts explorer with tabs


----------



## hari1 (Jan 9, 2012)

Please give an article on installing some major linux distributions safely on a partion that is already made by any free windows partion program and switching from the grub bootloader of linux to  the windows bootloader, showing all the operating systems installed and also a safe way to uninstall the linux distribution if the bootloader is set to grub. I have read on internet that we need to repair the mbr by using the windows xp cd and then go to repair option but the windows xp cd that I have doesn't any such option and it goes straight to the installation menu. I have checked many times but it is not there even in the lines shown when the disc is loading. Is it the problem with everyone or with me as this cd doesn't work on other computers as well?
Can any one give me a link to download a working xp cd that gives repair option?
Ubuntu and Linux Mintcan be easily installed using wubi and mint4win installers. So the tutorial should be for Opensuse, Fedora etc.
Thanks!


----------



## Vyom (Jan 10, 2012)

With the world getting crazy on for Androids, it would be really nice if digit can bring out two fast tracks, with the 2nd one as "Detailed Guide to Rooting and Installing Custom Rom".
Just my 0.2 new paisa.


----------



## djkat (Jan 10, 2012)

Ubuntu Linux DVD would help


----------



## Rishab2oo (Jan 10, 2012)

Please provide QTTabBar.
Also some eBooks and casual games like dinner dash, virtual villagers, peggle, etc. Give a Live Ubuntu DVD edition


----------



## RajivKumar123456 (Jan 17, 2012)

Please provide "detection updates/signatures" for popular antiviruses like Avast, ClamWin Portable, Avira and Spybot search and destroy regularly for dial-up users.

+some boot discs like UBCD, hirens boot cd, kasperky rescue disc etc

dr web cureit portable

Second, many pages in the PDFs (10 year archive) are missing, Why? I am not talking about those Ad pages even most of informative pages are missing like the whole Graphics cards section in July 2010! will you ever provide full pdfs without cutting info and Ad pages, please, If so let me know so I could buy that issue. I really got disappointed.


----------



## Empirial (Jan 17, 2012)

@Digit : Can I expect latest 64x versions of both Ubuntu & Backtrack this time???


----------

